

Security report for Peatio Bitcoin exchange [pdf] - danso
http://sakurity.com/peatio.pdf

======
dguido
If anyone trusts a rails app for real money, they're an idiot. Homakov made
his report today and they'll patch these bugs but did he get them all? What
about new code that is written? Will he watch every commit made in the future?
Or the deployment environment? What about code that was out of scope for this
assessment?

An audit report like this does not make a secure app. And Rails does not lend
itself to one either. Without any mitigating controls, all it takes is one bug
and you lose all your bitcoins...

------
some1else
Known Exchanges using Peatio

    
    
      Yunbi Exchange - A crypto-currency exchange funded by BitFundPE
      One World Coin
      MarsX.io - Australian Cryptocurrency Exchange
      Bitspark - Bitcoin Exchange in Hong Kong
      Yes-BTC - Bitcoin Exchange in Taiwan
      Mulcoin.com
      ecoinz.info (Launch soon) - New Zealand Cryptocurrency Exchange

